# Back to Back Cigar Events in/near Oklahoma City



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok, OKLAHOMA CITY and surrounding areas BOTL's....more cigar events are schedule for this weekend, hopefully Duck and I will be there to wreak havoc of any sort...if we are able. Here's the line up:

Bucanero Bucanero Smoker Event 
Nov 02 
Cigar and Company Oklahoma City OK (405) 843-1010 

Altadis, USA Montecristo White Promotional Event 
Nov 03 
Royal Pipes & Tobaccos Norman OK (405) 364-5152 

Altadis, USA ZT Cigars Presents an Evening of Cigars 
Nov 11 
Boulevard Steakhouse and Martini Bar Edmond OK (405) 942-0070 


We want to make the Bucanero and Montecristo event, we aren't sure about the Cigar Dinner just yet (it's $125 per person)

Would be great to be able to hang out with some BOTL/SOTL's from the board at these events!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

(mods: i'm posting this in All Cigar's Lounge as well, since the majority of Okie-BOTL/SOTL's don't venture into the herf forum)

Ok, OKLAHOMA CITY and surrounding areas BOTL's....more cigar events are schedule for this weekend, hopefully Duck and I will be there to wreak havoc of any sort...if we are able. Here's the line up:

Bucanero Bucanero Smoker Event 
Nov 02 
Cigar and Company Oklahoma City OK (405) 843-1010 

Altadis, USA Montecristo White Promotional Event 
Nov 03 
Royal Pipes & Tobaccos Norman OK (405) 364-5152 

Altadis, USA ZT Cigars Presents an Evening of Cigars 
Nov 11 
Boulevard Steakhouse and Martini Bar Edmond OK (405) 942-0070 


We want to make the Bucanero and Montecristo event, we aren't sure about the Cigar Dinner just yet (it's $125 per person)

Would be great to be able to hang out with some BOTL/SOTL's from the board at these events!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Just a heads up...the system is set to merge duplicate posts when it finds them.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Duck and I made the Bucanero event tonight and we are supremely glad that we did! I'll be posting pics, events review and cigar reviews of what I sampled while I was there. It was well worth it!


----------

